# Venison meatloaf and wild hog sausage.



## smoking drew (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm clearing out the freezer for the upcoming season in two weeks and decided to smoke my first meat loaf. I'm using ground venison with beef fat, roughly 80/20. Very basic as far as seasoning goes, onions, salt, pepper, burger seasoning, peppers ect. While I got the smoker going, I'm also smoking some wild hog sausage that I had processed. I plan on taking both to 165 IT to make sure the nasties are dead. Using oak wood in my mes 40. I'm rushing around cooking and getting stuff loaded in my truck for a new piece of property I just bought.













2013-09-01 10.05.45.jpg



__ smoking drew
__ Sep 1, 2013






Pictures are limited and all I have is a crappy camera phone. I'll try to get some finishing shots shortly.


----------



## smoking drew (Sep 1, 2013)

2013-09-01 12.59.27.jpg



__ smoking drew
__ Sep 1, 2013


















2013-09-01 12.58.46.jpg



__ smoking drew
__ Sep 1, 2013






crappy photos, but the sausage is done. Not as dried out as when cooked on the grill. I paid someone to make these and I'm guessing those are collagen casings and not natural. I don't like the casings but just purchased my own equipment to start making sausage myself.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 1, 2013)

smoking drew said:


> I don't like the casings but just purchased my own equipment to start making sausage myself.


Congrats!  Once you start making our own sausages you won't want any other kind


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 2, 2013)

Like smoking B said once you start making sausage there is no going back. I like meatloaf simple like you made it. I like trying different foods different ways but usually find out it the simple way is best.


----------



## sapper299 (Sep 17, 2013)

Try adding a sausage link down the center of your meat loaf when you make it. It mught have to cook a little longer, but should not dry out due to the sausage. It gives it a really nice look when you plate it. Use a sausage that has the same sort of flavor- italian seasonings in your meatloaf, use italian sausage...


----------

